# Last week of October



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

I am from Missouri and luckily have been able to enjoy your beautiful beaches for a week in October for the last six years. But have never been this late in October (normally second week). So I have a few questions about the surf fishing. I have been following the site and there is very few reports. In the past I have caught bait in the morning and shark fished at night and have done ok for a guy from the Midwest that normally fish for bass. Over the last few years I have accumulated more salt water gear than I should probably have (just ask my wife) so I have kind of figured that out. What I really want to know is if anyone is surf fishing? Are you guys catching anything? And any suggestions on catching anything from the surf this time of year.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I know they are starting to catch a few pompano off the piers.


----------



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

Thanks kingfish. But I probably should of let you guys know where I am staying. This year Blue Mountain normally we stay in Grayton Beach. I have never done any pier fishing just off the beach. Hoping to get my daughters a little more involved this year. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

There should be some whiting and pompano down that way...there is a couple of members here that live that way....Repost anything biting in Grayton beach area...someone might respond...


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Go to Half hitch and get some pompano jigs and some fish bites..
The guys there will be a wealth of info. 
Talk to them about surf fishing in the Fall.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Poolman1121 said:


> Thanks kingfish. But I probably should of let you guys know where I am staying. This year Blue Mountain normally we stay in Grayton Beach. I have never done any pier fishing just off the beach. Hoping to get my daughters a little more involved this year. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


If they are at the piers, they are in the surf also. Look for the washouts in the sandbar.


----------



## TNflyfishdad (Jun 9, 2014)

I was down there last week with part of my family. My son and I surf fished in the Dune Allen area just a bit west of where you will be. We didn't catch any pompanos but did catch several whiting using fishbites tipped with fresh, peeled shrimp. My son caught some whiting with his flyrod using a sand flea fly with a tiny piece of the pink shrimp fishbite. We fished mostly late afternoon until after sunset. I think if you tried fishing early in the morning, you would have a pretty good chance of catching some pomps. We saw a lot of sand fleas in the water, I guess since the surf stayed low, so take a rake if you want to fish with them. Good luck!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, those whiting (kingfish, ground mullet) are fun to catch on fly rods or very light spinners. just a small hook (kinda like a bream hook) tipped with a piece (thumbnail) of shrimp with get all you want. bb shot for weight. toss it into the surf where it breaks on the beach (sometimes a foam). most of the time there is a small dropoff where they feed. good luck.
jack


----------



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

Just finished the drive down a few hours ago. I appreciate all your great advice and hope to keep you posted with good news over the week


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Those Whiting are some fine table fare 
Hope you catch em up.


----------



## Poolman1121 (May 5, 2019)

A report on my surf fishing. Before the storm caught some Whiting, two Pompano, one small and the other smaller. Tried to do some shark fishing Tuesday night but the surf was already a mess. Had two shark rigs and one of my regular surf rods out. Caught one Whiting and nothing but catfish after. If the wind dies down going to go to the lake in Grayton tomorrow morning.

Side note.

I have been coming down here once or twice a year for a few years now and every year it still amazes me how nice the locals are. Probably because I gravitate to the fishermen (we are a different bunch).


----------

